# Streamline/FBAR's I understand, but this i dont..



## zero2hero (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi everyone and great to find a forum for expats here..i'll try to summarize my situation..I've hired someone to file a non-wilful foreign streamline procedure..so basically:

Tax returns for 2014 to 2016
- FBARs for 2011 to 2016 
- Amended Federal tax returns for 2015-2016, 
- 2017 FBAR
- Preparation of Form 14653 (help in preparing the non wilful certification).

You might ask WHY am i inquiring on this forum when i've already hired someone to do the work, and i know, as bad as this sounds but, i am unable to reach the preparer, i get responses every 3-4 days but here is why i am spending sleepless nights..

We have already filed an extension (october 15th) for our 2017 federal/state returns and paid the estimated taxes, BUT what i'm desperately trying to find out is, do we NOW have to submit our 2017 returns (remember i filled out the forms but only mailed in the estimated tax payment) before the october 15th deadline ? The preparer says the streamline procedure does not have a deadline date and that it needs to be done BEFORE we submit our 2017 federal/state returns..i am confused, and yes i continue to leave messages on his answering machine..but in the meantime i have two weeks to figure out what to do with our 2017 returns.

At any rate, advice cheerfully accepted.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My understanding is that you file the current year (currently still 2017) first and then do the back filings. It's how a friend of mine did it and it all worked out just fine.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

